
Why you need a Developer Diary - ShaunFinglas
http://blog.shaunfinglas.co.uk/2016/02/why-you-need-developer-diary.html
======
alblue
The article contains no useful information as to why you need a developer
diary.

~~~
k__
It does:

"I'm increasingly finding regular needs and uses to refer back to notes. In
some cases it is quicker than searching online"

But only this one...

